# Wilderness 1st Aid in Durango



## drewboater (Jul 19, 2005)

*Dates:* May 8 - 10, 2009
*Location:* Durango, CO
*Description:* If you spend any time in a backcountry setting, this class is for you. This class will be taught by Peter Muckerman of First Lead! Peter has years of hands on experience practicing backcountry medicine and this knowledge shines through in his teaching. This is an amazing training whether you are a professional guide or a weekend warrior. Bottom line: Learn it before it's too late.

*Registration:* Download and print a copy of the registration packet and mail it to the address indicated on the form.


----------

